# Exotic Wrasses and Butterfly Fish.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I have had several inquires in the past by a few hobbyists regarding the possibility of adding these fish to their collection:

Tinkeri Butterfly
Hooded Fairy Wrasses
Earle's Fairy Wrasse
Johnsoni Fairy Wrasse
Golden Rhomboid

While you are on my "list"; I'm afraid that I do not have your forum username. 

One of the LFS that I have the privilege and good fortune to be associated with; will be working with my diver in bringing in an exceptional shipment.

If you are interested; please contact me via e-mail (preferred) or PM for additional details.

Stay tuned.....LFS name and shipment details will be of course, posted in due course.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm looking for a red velvet fairy wrasse.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Very kind of you to make this offer Red


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

nice list Red, I am still interested in a juvenile Rhincodon typus


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's interest. All inquiries have been responded to. Good Hunting Everyone.


----------



## univalreef (Apr 2, 2014)

How about ventralis anthias?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

These anthias are available but were recently just collected. Adding the stress of shipping and being not the hardiest of fish; I have opted not to order any for this shipment. However, when circumstances are more conducive; I'm sure there will be some down the road.


----------

